# Trail Cam



## frequentflyer (Sep 14, 2005)

I am needing some recomendations, and or info on what kind of trail cams to buy, and or what not to buy.
I want to stay around $250.00 or less
I think I want to get I.R. no flash!
Thanks


----------



## aggie82josh (Mar 16, 2007)

for another $20 you can get 2 moultrie I-40's. Just be sure to put electrical tape on the outside and iniside of display cover screen. They take great pictures and have a long battery life. The only complaint has been with the lcd screen going blank (the elecrical tape on the lid will fix this).


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

Bushnell Trophy Cam - just picked mine up a few weeks ago and just bought another thats being shipped to me as we speak. Great trigger speed (within 1.3 seconds), great quality (up to 8 MP), can hold up to 32 GB SD Card, and long battery life (using 8 Lithium AA Batteries Bushnell claims it can last up to a year).

The Trophy Cam retails for around $200, but I picked mine up online for around $170 each. For more info, click the link below:

http://www.trailcampro.com/bushnelltrophycamreview.aspx


----------



## sboudreaux (May 22, 2008)

Just bought a Cuddeback Capture IR for $250 & it had a $50 mail in rebate (woo hoo). Never used the Cuddeback, but a Guy on our lease has several & the pictures are very good. Good luck.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

HCO Scoutguard hands down is the best trail camera I've ever used.....and I've used a few.

I used the SG-550. They are $179.95 w/ 2GB SD card at www.trailcamerasonline.com

Here are some examples of daytime and nighttime pics. I set my camera on the 3.2MBresolution option to save memory.


----------



## littlejohnbass (Jan 15, 2006)

I had a buddy that told me the Moultrie I40 and I60 had done very well for him. He has five of them. Hope this helps...


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

BTC and Ive been real happy with the primos truth 45. The bushnell has been out 5 weeks and still has full battery. The primos has 60% left with about 800 pictures taken on them


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

Quackerbox said:


> BTC and Ive been real happy with the primos truth 45. The bushnell has been out 5 weeks and still has full battery. The primos has 60% left with about 800 pictures taken on them


I have two of the Primos Truth cam 46's and I'm not real happy with them. The shutter noise when it takes a picture is EXTREMELY loud and every animal in my pictures is looking directly at the camera... not to mention that I have my camera set to take one pic per minute and I have 0 repeat pics of deer feeding at my feeders... that tells me that once the pic is taken it is spooking the deer! Also, customer service sucks so far! I have called three times with no answer and the answering machine says to allow 24hrs for call back and I haven't been called back yet!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Primos Truth Cam 46*

We've used the Moultries for years and this year added a Primos Truth Cam 46. Can't say enough good things about it...takes excellent pictures, no noise and no deer spooked by ours. I think that swamp root should take his back...has to be something wrong with that camera.

Get the swivel mount if you buy the Primos...it doesn't have the tilt adjustment screw built in like the Moultrie has.

Here are a few pictures taken with the Primos 46 day and night from a bow stand on my place.

TH


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Moultrie*

Here are a few from a couple of Moultrie cameras I have set up.

The Lavaca River came up higher than I thought it would; the big pig wouldn't be denied his meal of protein though lol...I'm going to have to raise that feeder up a ways.

Last picture is from a bow stand in the river bottom...it stays active. 

TH


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

Trouthunter said:


> Here are a few from a couple of Moultrie cameras I have set up.
> 
> The Lavaca River came up higher than I thought it would; the big pig wouldn't be denied his meal of protein though lol...I'm going to have to raise that feeder up a ways.
> 
> ...


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Swamp Root, no the cam's don't make any noise. That's why I said you might want to take yours back, but if you have two doing it, I dunno.

One of the reason I showed that one picture with all the deer right next to the Primos...no noise.

Lights up red at night though lol...scared the heck out of me while hog hunting one evening. 

TH


----------

